# Forum About Russia Society  Путешествие на Шпицберген

## Lampada

_3 месяца на Шпицбергене: Как я пил с шахтёрами и преподавал английский в Арктике_ — FURFUR — FURFUR — поток «Герои»

----------


## Hanna

I read about the abandoned Russian town Pyramiden in Svalbard. 
Totally surreal, a really fancy little village with lots of nice facilities. The USSR bought it from Sweden and developed it to a proper village where families lived and made good money. It was abandoned in 1998.    
I can't find any pictures of what it looked liked when it was active. That would be interesting to see.

----------

